# Roll roofing installation



## astream (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi All!


My name is Anna and I just joined the forum, I’m also a new comer to roll roofing installation.


I’m still trying to understand it all and our company is still navigating through all the different ways to approach the industry. I was wondering – for those of you heavily involved in the industry, business owner or not, what are some of services, tools, strategies, or latest resources you find helpful or profitable in doing your work or - business if you have one? Online or offline, doesn’t matter, I’m sure there is a lot on both.



Any tips and tricks would be awesome!


Thanks and God bless!
Anna


----------



## PTROOFING (Aug 20, 2010)

We use self adhered Mule Hide modified roll roofing in warmer months and either torch down or cold applied in cooler months. We are doing a 20 sq torch down as of right now and will install an aluminum coating in the spring. Talk with your suppliers for literature or even call manufacturers and they can send you info. Most manufacturers mave installation process's on their web sites.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 7, 2010)

So are you a roll roofing contractor or a gutter and downspout contractor?:whistling::whistling::whistling::whistling::whistling::whistling::whistling::whistling:
________
The cigar boss


----------



## PTROOFING (Aug 20, 2010)

Roofmaster417 said:


> So are you a roll roofing contractor or a gutter and downspout contractor?:whistling::whistling::whistling::whistling::whistling::whistling::whistling::whistling:


lol........I'd like to know as well.


----------

